# 2012 Giant TCR Advanced SL3



## kiericks (Sep 14, 2014)

Got a 2012 Giant TCR Advanced SL3 frame.

I'm looking for a carbon forks that fit to this frame. What do I need to know to get the right fork?

Steerer tube size? Rake? Etc.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

I'd go straight to Giant to get the matching forks that go with the frame. The 2012 onwards SL forks have the oversized steerer.


----------

